# '65 GTO auto trans fluid recommendation?



## 65Teal (Jun 10, 2020)

Haven't had an auto trans car for a long time, and it seems there are so many different types of fluid now, so I'm looking for any recommendations on what to get. Not sure what's in the trans now, & don't want to get something that's not compatible.


----------



## ponchonlefty (8 mo ago)

dextron mercron 3 is what i used to run. i think its dextron mercron 6 now. i assume its gm.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Dexron/Mercon.


----------

